# kubota l210



## marvinb1 (Jul 1, 2013)

hey guys, I found an old l210 with less than 1000 hrs, great sheet metal and good tires and hydraulics. the only thing I see wrong is the steering is a little loose. Would $1200 be a fair price or should I steer clear of this model? Thanks for any info!


----------

